# Short ribs--First time



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's my spin on Ask a Butcher's short ribs. This is the first time I have ever cooked short ribs.

The short ribs. After giving them a short soak in some Pacanis sauce, I decided on a mild version of Fred's Rub for the seasoning. Then onto the grill they went. Indirect at about 240F for 2-1/2 hours.
I also put some mesquite chips in a pouch above one of the burners, but while I did taste something that might have been considered "smoke".... I think the foil pouch was more for ornamentation.








After 2-1/2 hours







I pulled them off and got a foil pouch ready for them. No apple juice on hand, so in went some Dr Pepper pop (or "soda" for you folks by Pittsburgh). Then they got wrapped up and placed back on the grill for another 2-1/2 hours. Still indirect at 240F.
Here they are waiting to be placed in their Dr Pepper moisture bath. I had a hard time not grabbing one between these steps.







After 5 hours. waiting in their Dr Pepper bath for the next phase. You can see the little guy decided he didn't need his bone anymore.
I had a hard time not grabbing one here, too.....







Finally, the last cooking phase! Onto the grill again and brushed with some mild Pacanis Barbeque Sauce. I also chunked up some potatoes, seasoned them well, added some EVOO and placed them in a foil packet above one of the burners. These are not "Herb's" roasted potatoes. They are Fred's roasted potatoes 







Finally..... dinner time!
Along with some cooked carrots and homemade bread toasted with some EVOO and rubbed with fresh garlic.






A big thanks to Ask a Butcher for giving me the time frames of the different phases and cooking ideas. I just need to work on that smoking thing


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2008)

Short Ribs look fine..."Fred" roasted Potatoes looks delicious with all of the Herbs!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 11, 2008)

> No apple juice on hand, so in went some Dr Pepper pop (or "soda" for you folks by Pittsburgh).


 
Short ribs look great! Very trendy dish these days.

FYI in the Burgh we say "pop." As a matter of fact, I would have guessed that you said "Soda" up there. After working in a hotel bar for 7 years, though, I got used to saying "soda" after getting a lot of puzzled looks! Now I switch it up depending on my audience.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

The only person up here I heard call it soda was a guy I know from Pgh 
Who can keep track with everybody relocating these days 

Thanks for the comp. I didn't know they were considered trendy, but I do know that next time I get some beef I'm going to ask the butcher for all the short ribs he can cut out of it.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Growing up in Vt we used to call soda "soda" 

Short Ribs look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember, most of the time, unless stated, the cooking times are just a guideline....sometimes longer, sometimes shorter.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Remember, most of the time, unless stated, the cooking times are just a guideline....sometimes longer, sometimes shorter.


 
Like I said, I had a real hard time not knocking about 3 hours off of that cooking time


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 11, 2008)

> I didn't know they were considered trendy, but I do know that next time I get some beef I'm going to ask the butcher for all the short ribs he can cut out of it.


 
Well, this most recent article on the Short-Rib craze at top restaurants is all the way from early 2007. I once heard someone say, "If the world ever ends, I want to be in Pittsburgh. They'll be the last to find out!" So, maybe the short-rib fad is passing, but I would say for our region, we're WAY ahead of everyone else! You trend-setter, you.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL.... If Pgh is the last to find out, I guess that means Erie goes on its merry way never having known in the first place!


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking good Pacanis.

The problem I have is, my supermarket carries short ribs but not the whole rack. AND, they cut beef ribs right down the middle so one half is bone and the other is meat.   Like there's a ton of meat on a rib that you need to cut it in half.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 11, 2008)

*ribs*

i make short ribs in the crock-pot. sometimes i put bbq sauce on them. sometimes i do with carrot, potato, onions . 
these are so yummy. 

babe


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Jeekinz,
I remember those ribs when I was a kid. The kind with hardly any meat and a lot of bone.
I got these when I bought a front quarter, or "chuck" they called it. I told the butcher I didn't want a lot of "oddball" cuts, that I would rather have more made into hamburger, but I wanted some of those cuts to play around with..... Looking back.... what an *IDIOT* I was   But last time I got some beef I remember throwing these things out. I didn't know what to do with them and I wasn't as .... "adventurous" I guess 

Love this forum!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i make short ribs in the crock-pot. sometimes i put bbq sauce on them. sometimes i do with carrot, potato, onions .
> these are so yummy.
> 
> babe


 
It was suggested to me before to cook them like a roast, but I had barbeque sauce on my mind and held off cooking any until now.
When you do them in a crockpot with sauce, did you ever put them in frozen? I'm wondering how that would come out if I wanted to do some, but didn't take them out of the freezer.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty there Picanis, nice job!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Maverick.  I'm looking forward to seeing if I can duplicate them.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks delicious !  .........


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks LC61
They're my new favorite food I think


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 15, 2008)

I had some incredible Short Ribs at Soba (trendy Pan-Asian in Pgh) this week and thought of you, Pacanis. They might be my favorite food, too. Sooooo good braised with Massaman curry, which I had never tasted before. 

Massaman according to wikipedia:



> *Massaman curry* (Thai: แกงมัสมั่น; _kaeng matsaman_ or _gaeng masaman_. IPA: [kɛːŋ matsaman]) is a Thai dish that is Muslim in origin. It can be made with duck, beef, and chicken. It usually contains coconut milk, roasted peanuts, potatoes, bay leaves, cardamom pods, cinnamon, palm sugar, fish sauce, and tamarind sauce. Muslim, and later Portuguese, traders brought spices such as turmeric, cinnamon, cumin, cloves and nutmeg from the Middle East and India to the south coast of Thailand.


 
Seriously one of the most incredible dishes I've ever experienced. Dissolve in your mouth meat with this outrageously rich, complex, silky sauce. Can't wait to try it at home!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2008)

You just made my tummy growl, Jill......
Get it figured out and post the recipe! Sounds really good.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am from Iowa, we mostly said pop, some said soda. My wife is from Chicago, she says soda and didn't even know what pop was. For awhile, when I was very very young, I thought pop and soda were too different products...


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2008)

They are two different products.
Soda is that clear stuff that fizzes and you cut liquor with.
Ask anyone around here   If you ordered a soda at a restaurant they'd ask you if you wanted a twist with it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh sure, confuse me even more!

Think I will just go back to my green tea with citrus now...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 15, 2008)

*rib popsicles*



pacanis said:


> It was suggested to me before to cook them like a roast, but I had barbeque sauce on my mind and held off cooking any until now.
> When you do them in a crockpot with sauce, did you ever put them in frozen? I'm wondering how that would come out if I wanted to do some, but didn't take them out of the freezer.


 
i guess u could put them in frozen. probably slow the cooking process down though. u could thaw in microwave and then put them in pot with sauce.

babe


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i guess u could put them in frozen. probably slow the cooking process down though. u could thaw in microwave and then put them in pot with sauce.
> 
> babe


 
Thanks babe. I wasn't sure about that slow warm up period or whatever. I semi-remember reading something here before about doing a chicken in a crockpot,,,,   Can't remember whether it was OK or not.
It just seems like it would be rather convenient to toss in the frozen ribs, dump some sauce on them, maybe a sliced onion and then go about your business for 6-7 hours, then toss them on the grill or whatever when you want to eat to color them up.

I don't like using the microwave to thaw meats. They always come out like they're partially cooked and smell a little "different".


----------



## babetoo (Feb 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks babe. I wasn't sure about that slow warm up period or whatever. I semi-remember reading something here before about doing a chicken in a crockpot,,,,  Can't remember whether it was OK or not.
> It just seems like it would be rather convenient to toss in the frozen ribs, dump some sauce on them, maybe a sliced onion and then go about your business for 6-7 hours, then toss them on the grill or whatever when you want to eat to color them up.
> 
> I don't like using the microwave to thaw meats. They always come out like they're partially cooked and smell a little "different".


 

i agree about thawing in micro. i never do it either for the reasons u stated. so worth while to thaw in fridg. as long as u know it would add about an hour cooking time, go ahead and start them frozen.

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have done it in the crockpot covered in BBQ sauce, love em that way. I have never popped em in frozen, I heard somewhere that it wouldn't turn out as tender or the sauce would not thicken up properly.
Honestly I don't know though. My favorite way is to put a dry rub on em and slow cook on low heat until tender, then smother in BBQ sauce and cook on high heat in the oven for a brief time, just enough to sort of caramelize the BBQ sauce.


----------

